
US Government not subject to DMCA - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080804-air-force-cracks-software-carpet-bombs-dmca.html
======
rit
While the DMCA issue is clearly a joke:

"The United States, as [a] sovereign, 'is immune from suit save as it consents
to be sued . . . and the terms of its consent to be sued in any court define
that court’s jurisdiction to entertain the suit.'"

Which as far as I can read it means 'The government can only be sued if it
WANTS to be sued'...

He developed this code as part of his employment with the Air Force. Then he
sold it to someone else, who claimed proper ownership.

I don't know exactly what kind of 'IP' contracts you get with the air force,
but I sure as hell know that if I write code that's "relevant" to my current
employer, they can claim ownership. Sounds like the reality of the issue si a
bit diff. from the suit.

